# The Two Billion Dollar Antilia Mansion



## FastTrax (Dec 13, 2020)

www.qz.com/india/1910286/ambani-adani-poonawalla-premji-in-huruns-2020-india-rich-rich-list/

www.herzindagi.com/society-culture/mukesh-ambani-nita-ambani-pay-rs-15-lakh-per-month-for-z-security-lesser-known-facts-about-india-richest-family-article-153802

www.businessinsider.com/antilia-mumbai-most-expensive-house-mukesh-ambani-2012-5

www.vogue.in/culture-and-living/content/mukesh-ambani-house-inside-antilia-pictures-isha-ambani-nita-ambani

www.bareshellestates.com/antilia-mukesh-ambanis-house/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antilia_(building)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukesh_Ambani

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nita_Ambani

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reliance_Industries


----------



## jerry old (Dec 13, 2020)

Read four of the links, I just don't quite know what to think about these folks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2020)

The good news is that it created a few jobs while it was being built.

_“The good thing about bad taste is that you don’t know you have it.”_ - Sam Becker


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 13, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Read four of the links, I just don't quite know what to think about these folks.





Aunt Bea said:


> The good news is that it created a few jobs while it was being built.
> 
> _“The good thing about bad taste is that you don’t know you have it.”_ - Sam Becker



These folks like their global billionaire cronies in human rights crimes and their own countries labor law violations literally work out of country migrants to death, many die without so much as having been paid from day one. Most of the migrants who protest the rampant abuse are stripped of any valuables they have then summarily deported. The worst violators are the UAE consortium who pays the U.N. to look the other way and whistle Dixie. Shame.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm speechless. I looked at 2 videos and breezed through the Vogue link. I was just able to put my jaw back into place.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I'm speechless. I looked at 2 videos and breezed through the Vogue link. I was just able to put my jaw back into place.



RR you are 2 funny for words. I M ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

God, it's ugly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Tish said:


> God, it's ugly.


I agree, really really ugly


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 14, 2020)

Tish said:


> God, it's ugly.





Aneeda72 said:


> I agree, really really ugly



I agree, it's just too weird looking. You know what they say. Just because one has money doesn't mean they have class.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 17, 2020)

It's hard to fathom the size of the mansion.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's hard to fathom the size of the mansion.



It's also hard to fathom that this vertical shoebox has nine elevators.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 17, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> It's also hard to fathom that this vertical shoebox has nine elevators.


LOL!

And room for 150 cars (or whatever it is). Sheesh.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 17, 2020)

@FastTrax the house looks like something made from lots of IKEA kits but built without the correct size allen keys
These people are what we call here 'new money' and they have to be as ostentatious as possible to prove they
have made it and of course they have but they could tone themselves down just a tad and not be so 'in your face'
Don't get me wrong I wouldn't mind their money but I would not make myself a 'laughing stock' in the process either
My huz just said 'It looks like a whole lot of recycled boxes'


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @FastTrax the house looks like something made from lots of IKEA kits but built without the correct size allen keys
> These people are what we call here 'new money' and they have to be as ostentatious as possible to prove they
> have made it and of course they have but they could tone themselves down just a tad and not be so 'in your face'
> Don't get me wrong I wouldn't mind their money but I would not make myself a 'laughing stock' in the process either
> My huz just said 'It looks like a whole lot of recycled boxes'



LOLOLOL!!!! That's the stone cold truth. The thing these guys have going for themselves is they always have an unending cash flow as long as that crude flows. I guess that's one of the main reasons alternate energy sources keep languishing.


----------

